# Frigiliana



## John & Donita (Oct 13, 2012)

We are an American couple living on the Oaxaca coast of Mexico. This winter we have rented our house out and will be returning to Frigiliana, Malaga, Spain for ten weeks after an absence of ten years. We've rented a home in the old part of the village. Are there many expats there in the winter? What changes will we notice? Hopefully it's the same quiet little town we remember.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are some changes particularly to the roads into Frigiliana as well as some new builds to the newer part of the village. The old town hasn't changed at all and is still very pretty and Spanish. There are still quite a few ex pats around in the winter but not as many as there would have been ten years ago. Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going to be in Nerja, the nearest large town for the winter with friends and that seems to be a popular place for "winterers"

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes there are many folk who over winter in Nerja. There is the International Club which has some Canadian and American members, a photographic club (well 2 now), and stacks of things going on at the cultural centre...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Yes there are many folk who over winter in Nerja. There is the International Club which has some Canadian and American members, a photographic club (well 2 now), and stacks of things going on at the cultural centre...


I hear that "numero seis" bar in the town has gone tho - a shame cos that used to be a bit of a hub for alot of activities??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, I vaguely new the owners and I was told that they closed it because of falling numbers. Others told me it was because of a rapid decline in standards which lead to a nobody going there anymore. But there are plenty of other good places where people gather...


----------

